# Cdr summary statement



## Julian_angulo (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi everyone

I am new to this forum, this is my first post, so I appreciate all the assistance you can give me.


As a telecommunications engineer I am preparing my CDR in order to be assessed by Engineers Australia. I have a doubt regarding the summary statement.

There are various Competency elements that have to be filled referencing the paragraph, so for each CE, I write the brief summary and address the paragraph.

The first appendix of the booklet explains each unit and element, for example, elements 1.1 , 1,2 have only one item (expressed by letter a) ), which can be easily documented.

But there are some other elements that have more than one explanation i.e. 1.5, 1.6, 2,1 and so on.

In the latter case, do I have to write a brief summary and address the paragraph for each explanation? or should I just select a couple of items and write the brief summary and the paragraph ?


Thank you for your answer

I really appreciate your help


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

After you write the brief summary in the middle column, write multiple numbers to the rightmost column as you have stated (i.e. 1.5, 1.6 etc) for the same explanation row. That's what I did.

Yes, you have to write a brief summary for every item (row) in the list. I know, it sucks.

Good luck!


----------



## Vladimir_S (Oct 25, 2012)

Julian_angulo, could you share with me the summary statement, please? I promise, I'm not going to copy it. Thank you.


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

EA states that cpd has to be in form of a listing. What does it mean? Should I write it like the summary statement in the form of a table?


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

hasibravo said:


> Can anyone send me samples of summary statement of CDR. I have completed my CDR but stuck in summary.
> Please help me out.
> 
> snip
> ...


Stop spamming the forum, you may not get your replies immediately it being a weekend.


----------



## Zeeshan.Mehboob (Feb 23, 2014)

Dear All, 

I am in a phase of writing CDR. I completed my bachelors degree in 2007, I want to write my final year project in one of the Career episodes. My question is that Can i write it down after 8 years. ?? OR I have to write only professional projects in Career Episode ?

Please advise..

Regards,
Zeeshan


----------



## Rahuljoshi26290 (Jul 8, 2015)

hasibravo said:


> Can anyone send me samples of summary statement of CDR. I have completed my CDR but stuck in summary.
> Please help me out.
> 
> 
> ...


hi bro! i would appreciate if you could share your CDR with me i aint gonna copy it.
thanks
<email address removed>

- see rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

You can ask others to send you a personal message after you have 5 posts - but please don't make nonsense posts just to increase you post count.
Thank you
kaju (moderator)


----------



## Sevy (Feb 3, 2017)

Julian_angulo said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am new to this forum, this is my first post, so I appreciate all the assistance you can give me.
> 
> ...



Hello, I know this thread is old, but I am upping because I am unclear with the provided answer. In the end, do we have to put Career Episodes paragraphs in front of each small letter sub item item, e.g.: 
1.5.a
1.5.b
1.5.c
1.5.d
1.5.e
? 

Does everyone does that? 

If they are required and we HAVE to do like that I wonder why those small letters (a, b, c...) are not listed in the Summary Statement Template. 

Any clue would be welcome as there is a substantial difference in amount of work between the 2 possibilities. 

Thanks a lot! Cheers


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

Zeeshan.Mehboob said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am in a phase of writing CDR. I completed my bachelors degree in 2007, I want to write my final year project in one of the Career episodes. My question is that Can i write it down after 8 years. ?? OR I have to write only professional projects in Career Episode ?
> 
> ...


Yes you can write


----------

